# Round 2 DK-HMPK



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Round 2 
I pulled back on the first round because I ended up being busy and didn't condition them enough


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice colouring on the pair. You should be able to work on their finnage a bit. Are they giants?


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> Nice colouring on the pair. You should be able to work on their finnage a bit. Are they giants?


This pair is for my LPS and by demand of what their customers want, I'm not 100% sure if they are to be called Giants cause I made their original line with a King and HM Female Dragon. So I not exactly sure to be called a Giant or Dragon King, but for now I just call it Dragon King's (DK-HMPK)


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Update: No success, Will try in a couple months


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry things didn't work out.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm sorry things didn't work out.


yeah bummer.. she showed no sign of interest, she was more aggressive than he was :lol:


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

It seems that the more you want a pair to spawn, the less they want to.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

tpocicat said:


> It seems that the more you want a pair to spawn, the less they want to.


Sucks when it happens, but for her? this was her 3rd opportunity with 2 males


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

So they finally did it..... took her out, 3 days later *BOOM!* I get hit in the face with this.......


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow! Well, congrats on all the fry!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow. Nice picture! Well good luck counting them. In that picture there have to be at least 200 fry in just that picture alone!

Can we get pictures of the parents?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

WOW!!!! Now THAT is what I call a massive spawn!


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful parents and Amazing spawn! Good luck with them!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

1. Holy huge spawn!

2. I love the parents. They're just amazing. Really thick bodied. I like to see that on a PK.


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

Holy babies, Batman!


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

That's everyone this was her 4th try and finally did it, I guess she wanted to see how the strong her partner was before handling her offspring cause she was more aggressive than he was hehe but he's doing fine and did an awesome job more than he can handle but he did it. All free swimming besides all the deformities which was culled earlier. Fry's are eating BBS and 50-100microns GP's MIX


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

So you might have some >8cm fish for sale this season after all? Should I go back to standing in line?

Gorgeous avatar fish, btw.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> So you might have some >8cm fish for sale this season after all? Should I go back to standing in line?
> 
> Gorgeous avatar fish, btw.


lol. maybe not that big, it takes awhile for them to be giants around 7+ months and there only almost 4months, I'll start selling when they reach about 2.5+ inches.


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Wow that is one massive spawn!!
Can we see pictures of the fry now?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Junglist said:


> lol. maybe not that big, it takes awhile for them to be giants around 7+ months and there only almost 4months, I'll start selling when they reach about 2.5+ inches.


Yeah, that's what I meant. I was...uhhh, post-rating. 

Yeah, that's it. ;-}


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

They're pretty much the same just a little more active like little fruit flies


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

How old are they now? Are they around 4 weeks now?


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

I like to have 20 babies when it is safe to transport. I live in Kent/Des Moines, near Highline Community College. I love to see 20 babies in my new 20 gal tanks. I love baby betta. I am thinking about breeding them again after all these years. Please let me know how much do you want for 20 babies or as many as you can share with me.

Tan


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

......................................Every breeders nightmare is having a Blackout......................... lost all my NR spawn and Steel Blue spawn except for my adults and juvies :-(.......................... back to the drawing boards..........


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow. This is terrible. Sorry for your loss. What does the black out stop you from doing? Was it cold water that the fry died from?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Glad the adults are OK. What happened? The weather's been fine around here, other than a little rain.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

The reason for the Blackout cause some drunk Idi*t drove onto a tree causing the tree to fall over the electric wires. The frys died from shock of rapid temp drop


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

WOW! I am so sorry for your loss! That is crazy!


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

My condolences for your loss, if it was me who that had happend to I think I may have thrown in the towel all together.

Best wishes for your future plans!

-Sincerely


----------



## bananafish (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh no Junglist! I'm so sorry.  I was excitedly watching this one because I live in the PNW too and was secretly hoping to get a fish from you. Stupid drunk people!! Get drunk, but don't drive. Or drive, but don't get drunk. Gah!


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

yeah I think I'm throwing in the towel on breeding for the year but at least I have some I will be selling in a couple months on AB


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

What's your name on AB?


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

bettalover2033 said:


> What's your name on AB?


same as my screen name: Junglist

had a fun run last year can't wait to do it again


----------

